#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Transparenter Ausfluss >

## emka

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage die mich schon länger beschäftigt. Ich bin männlich und 30 Jahre alt. Im Grunde geht es um transparenten Ausfluss aus dem besten Stück. Hier gibt es ein paar Dinge mit denen ich mich schon sehr lange herumschlage und jetzt dann doch gerne wüsste woher das kommt, was ich dagegen machen kann bzw. ob das so wirklich normal ist!? 
Zum Einen ist es so dass ich wenn ich auch nur ein kleines bischen erregt bin, da reicht schon ein Kuss, direkt anfange (Prostata?)sekret abzusondern. Und das nicht zu knapp. Mir ist die Thematik um Lusttropfen etc. bekannt, allerdings ist das halt wirklich schon eine enorme Menge. Das wäre dann das Thema des vorher. Nach jeglicher sexueller Aktivität, egal ob nun einsam oder zweisam, gehts damit dann auch erstmal noch eine Weile so weiter. Wobei das noch relativ normal sein dürfte da, so vermute ich, dadurch etwaige Reste ausgespült werden sollen. Aber eine wirkliche Ahnung habe ich da nicht. 
Was dann allerdings wiederum irgendwie komisch ist, ist dass ich das am nächsten Tag immernoch habe. Sprich es kommt immernoch ein bischen von dem Sekret über den Tag. Bemerkt man teilweise beim laufen schon weil es sich eben feucht anfühlt aber spätestens beim Toilettengang bzw. kleinen Flecken in der Short Ich würde sagen vielleicht so 4-5 tropfen über den Tag. Teilweise hab ich das sogar noch zwei Tage danach. Und manchmal auch ohne vorangegangene sexuelle Aktivität. Einzigstes Vermutung wäre da dass es halt irgendwie vom Morgenständer bzw. träumen kommt. Keine Ahnung. Relativ obskur das Ganze. Riechen tuts meistens nicht, ab und zu mal vielleicht ein bischen fischig, aber nicht wirklich penetrant. 
Ich war deswegen in der Vergangenheit auch schon ein paar mal beim Doc. Allerdings war da seiner Auffassung nach alles i.O.. Sprich es wurden keine Bakterien oder dergleichen festgestellt. Momentan habe ich das Ganze wieder. Ich habe allerdings daheim auch Urin-Teststreifen welche absolut nichts angezeigt haben. Deshalb will ich eigentlich auch nicht schon wieder zum Arzt rennen um die Auskunft zu bekommen dass da nichts ist. Ich bin mittlerweile schon wieder eine ganze Weile Single, also über ein Jahr. Eine Geschlechtskrankheit schließe ich daher eigentlich aus. Vor allem da zwischen dem letzten Mal und heute auch mal der Urin bzw. Ejakulat vom Urologen wegen was anderem angeschaut wurde. 
Jetzt wollte ich mal hier fragen ob das ganze wirklich normal ist bzw. ob es anderen ähnlich geht? Hab da jetzt nicht so die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Und es ist auch nicht unbedingt ein Thema über das man einfach so mal spricht  :Zwinker:  Wenn das noch normal ist, wo ist die Grenze zu nicht normal? Und woher kommt das? Kann das blöd gesagt auch einfach Überschuss sein der aufgrund mangelnder sexueller Aktivität eben so abgebaut wird? Wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar J Weis nicht so recht was ich da noch machen soll und das Thema beschäftigt mich schon ein wenig. 
Gruß emka

----------


## urologiker

Hallo emka, 
das ist in der Tat etwas schwierig zu beantworten! Ausfluss ist beim Mann ausserhalb eines Erregungszustandes nicht physiologisch und sollte den Verdacht auf eine Geschlechtskrankheit lenken. Allerdings scheint das Problem bei Dir durchaus mehr oder weniger mit sexueller Erregung in Verbindung zu stehen... Eine gruendliche und komplette infektiologische Aufarbeitung erscheint am sinnvollsten: wenn alle infektiösen Ursachen ausgeschlossen wurden, dann kann es im Grunde nur noch eine Laune der Natur sein. 
logiker

----------


## emka

Hallo nochmal, 
ich bin mittlerweile beim Urologen gewesen und es wurde ein Abstrich gemacht. Gestern habe ich dann das Ergebnis bekommen. Das einzige was wohl nachgewiesen werden konnte waren eine geringe Menge Microcuccus. Dafür soll ich jetzt die Antibiotika "Ciprobeta 250" 5 Tage lang nehmen. Diagnose und Rezept habe ich von der Sprechstundenhilfe bekommen und hatte daher keine Möglichkeit nochmal mit dem Arzt zu reden. Und jetzt wüsste ich gerne was das denn jetzt ist? Alles was ich zu Mikrokokken im Internet gefunden habe war dass die eigentlich ein natürlicher Teil vom Menschen sein sollen un die eigentlich jeder hat. Ist das falsch? Woher bekommt man dann Mikrokokken? Und was bewirken sie? Und ist es wirklich nötig dafür Antibiotika einzunehmen? 
Grüße, emka

----------

